# how much car tax will I now pay?



## landlord (6 Dec 2007)

I have a Toyota Corolla 1.3 L 1998.  I know the car tax has been reformed where by I will pay according to Carbon emmissions, but where can I find out how much CO2 my car emitts per km? and what rate of tax I pay on that?  Also the other car in the family is a VW Polo? 1 Litre???
thanks....


----------



## RonanC (6 Dec 2007)

Car tax has not been reformed... The new car tax rates have nothing to do with emissions, but only engine size. 

It has been increased by 9% on your car and by up to 11% on larger cars... 

Only VRT is connected with carbon emissions....


----------



## gipimann (6 Dec 2007)

Car tax has been reformed as well as VRT.  Have a look at the thread in Budget 2008 for more info.


----------



## RonanC (6 Dec 2007)

gipimann said:


> Car tax has been reformed as well as VRT. Have a look at the thread in Budget 2008 for more info.


 
I've just seen this now, this doesnt compare to what Mr. Cowen said yesterday in relation to road tax... 

strange


----------



## muffinsda (6 Dec 2007)

Road tax for existing cars would be reformed according to Cowen's annoucement yesterday (+9%/+11%)
Road tax for new cars or cars newly registering in the state will be based on the new CO2 based system announced by Gormley today. In other words CO2-based system will not apply retrospectively.

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=69742


----------



## RonanC (6 Dec 2007)

so therefore a 1.0L car already registered will pay €165 with the new road taxes... And a car registered next July might only pay €100 ??? Even though they will produce the same amount of CO2 emissions ??


----------



## muffinsda (6 Dec 2007)

Yes.
Crazy isn't it?
The difference could be more dramatic actually, apparently some new diesels could end up paying €150 as opposed to €600 for the ones already registered (of the exact same model)...


----------



## landlord (6 Dec 2007)

so going back to my original post, does anyone know where you can find details of specific cars and their emissions and once you have that info where are the thresholds and prices for emissions listed?


----------



## Satanta (6 Dec 2007)

The link above...


muffinsda said:


> See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=69742


has the relevant thresholds and a link within that thread....


Marble said:


> Try here, its a UK site but has pretty much all cars old and new.
> 
> [broken link removed]


.. might be able to give you the CO2 level of your car.

[Do read the above thread. The changes (for now at least) only relate to new cars or cars newly registered in Ireland, your car will continue (for the time being at least) to be taxed based on the engine size.]


----------



## scan (6 Dec 2007)

how come famers can drive all over the ****ry side with big 4x4 pulling tralers as bigs as trucks for €253.00 road tax.


----------



## johndoe64 (6 Dec 2007)

scan said:


> how come famers can drive all over the ****ry side with big 4x4 pulling tralers as bigs as trucks for €253.00 road tax.


 
Because they are commercial vehicles.


----------

